# Feeding Krill



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought krill cubes and frozen krill in a package today.

one or two of my reds went after the bigger pieces, but when you thaw the cube and pour it in theres nothing but a cloud of tiny little krill that just pollute the tank! how gross and useless...

is there anything I can do to reduce how much the small krill disperses around the tank? it went everywhere. took me 10 minutes to scoop out half.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep buy the flat package instead of cubes. Break it in pieces n keep frozen. Thaw chunks as needed


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yep buy the flat package instead of cubes. Break it in pieces n keep frozen. Thaw chunks as needed


okay Ill just use the flat package. I wasted 5.99 then(((( oh well


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its not wasted. Use it up then get flat pack. Flat pack is actually better deal anyhow imo it should be bout 15$ at Lfs & even cheaper on net. Buy several at a time from manufacturer & they get cheaper with the more you buy.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Its not wasted. Use it up then get flat pack. Flat pack is actually better deal anyhow imo it should be bout 15$ at Lfs & even cheaper on net. Buy several at a time from manufacturer & they get cheaper with the more you buy.


I bought the flat pack with the cubes. I know they work better. I'll just feed the other krill to my community of cichlids


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

There's different sizes of krill also. Cubes always have tiny krill. Flats you can get tiny to big.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> There's different sizes of krill also. Cubes always have tiny krill. Flats you can get tiny to big.


thanks dude!

ill go through the big als fridge more thoroughly next time


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

brunner is there a website i could buy the pakcages of krill from? if so can you post it please


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thought brine shrimp direct had jumbo frozen krill but theirs are only 2cm big. Hikariusa.com should have jumbos. Foster & smith maybe. Google frozen jumbo krill or just frozen krill. Bunch of places come up. Brineshrimpdirect.com mainly fry-juvi foods or small tropical fish


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I actually read my package and it was BRINE SHRIMP cubes.

uhhhhg.............. they suck


----------

